# /dev/shm not mounting at boot time{SOLVED MYSTERIOUSLY]

## BenderBendingRodriguez

cat /etc/fstab  (only relevant options shown)

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto     1 2

/dev/sda5               /               btrfs           defaults,relatime  0 0

/dev/sda6               /usr            btrfs           defaults,relatime  1 1

/dev/sda7               /var            btrfs           defaults,relatime  1 1

/dev/sda8               /tmp            btrfs           defaults,relatime  1 1

/dev/sda10              /home           btrfs           defaults,relatime  1 1

/dev/sda9               none            swap            sw                 0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro          0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto             0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid    0 0

I can manually mount it with no problems at all. But i have no idea why it doesn't mount automatically since i didn't change anything in any config file.Last edited by BenderBendingRodriguez on Fri Jun 04, 2010 7:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hasansahin

Hi,

Can you show us your /etc/mtab file?

----------

## BenderBendingRodriguez

I need to change it to mysteriously solved since it mounts again. It wasn't mounted earlier as i was checking mtab and also chromium was complaining that /dev/shm is not mounted.

----------

